# Life is a Video Game



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I just bought The Last of Us for the Playstation 3, and made the genius idea to stay up for 16 hours, playing it for roughly 14 of those hours straight. I now feel like I am in the game, and my surroundings are virtual. My movements feel like they're being made technically by a remote. This has amplified the DP by a million, I do not recommend this.

Anyone else get this before after an excessively long gaming session?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

hahahahahah OMG SHIT that rlly sux im sorry but im just trying to picture it...I have not done this before but im pretty sure it wont make a difference to my dp which never changes regardless of what im doing lol


----------



## jimmyb84 (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to play heaps of ps3. I found it was a great escape from my hellish reality. A couple hours s day is a great stress reliever, however excessive gaming will have negitive effects for sure. 
Watch out for those nasty clickers!!!! Lol


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to enjoy me some video games but lately my time and desire to jump into them just isn't the same anymore. I might squeeze in maybe 2 hours a week if I'm LUCKY. Many weeks I literally go with no gaming at all. I spend a lot of my time reading, running, writing, jamin', and drawing lately. Maybe that took up all the free time. I do know the post-video game DP feeling too and yes it comes from over indulging in games like a vice. Some games I can recall playing too much are Sims, Left 4 Dead 2, Fallout New Vegas, Xenimus, Grand Theft Auto series.

HOWEVER, a much healthier alternative to gaming in a chair is gaming on a treadmill. Go with the highest incline tolerable. That I can attest to getting in great shape from. Don't be intimidated by first-timer callouss sores on your feet from the unusual higher levels of walking... those pass in the first week or so and you only continue to build up a natural defense against them as you endure more.

Be careful to not use too much speed and watch your balance. Super time consuming addictive games help pass the miles best like GTA (especially that online GTA racing... gets epic when you get good) or NBA Street. Whatever works.

Lately I barely game in a chair, but I sometimes enjoy exercise gaming to build up those walking miles that help the balance while running.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am not a gamer but I have heard of this happening, many times I have read this! It's normal, I do read that some people can feel like this after reading a book.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

yes this has happened to me many times after a long gaming session. ill feel completely detached from reality and just really trippy in general. everything looks strange and i feel weird as F*CK. it used to bother the hell out of me, now i know that all i have to do is just go to sleep and then my dp/dr is back to normal levels.


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah even if i watch movies all day and stuff.. if im zoned in on a screen all day i get that


----------

